# 2001 2.8L A6 Quattro Fuel System Acting up



## burninginflames (Apr 23, 2010)

So the car was subject to some moisture. The ends on the comfort control module oxidized and the module itself was oxidized. I bought a new module and harness and installed them. Turn the key and...cranks but no start. Tested the spark plugs, got spark. Turn the key, realize fuel pump is NOT turning on. Direct wire the fuel pump to always run...car does not start. Add starter fluid to air intake, car starts, if I keep adding it it runs just fine.

Questions:

Fuel Injectors? How do I check if its the ECU and or relay that controls the fuel system (ie pump/injectrors)? Any suggestions????

-Jake


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Sounds like it's your fuel pump relay.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh, wait. I misread your post. When you jumpered the fuel pump, did it run?


----------



## burninginflames (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry it took so long to respond, Army training...

Well I got the car running, bad relay...

Now it seems like the entire right bank is misfiring...

Replaced the spark plugs to Bosch Platinum Plus, wires to NGK and I replaced the stock ignition coil with some aftermarket IC...could it be a bad coil?

Cars runs fine but jumps in idle. Also check engine flashes when stopped and is constant on when driving.

Any ideas?

-Jake


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, I could guess, but if the MIL is on, it has to be throwing a code. I'd go get it scanned.


----------

